# Night panting?



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm puppy sitting for my neighbor's ~4 m/o Wheaten Terrier pup. We've had her since Friday and my neighbors get home this Saturday. At night, she sleeps in a crate next to our bed, and has been very good but I've noticed a few nights now she'll start panting a lot in the middle of the night (I'm a light sleeper). She does pant more/mouth breathe more than Hamilton in general, who really has to get pretty hot to start panting, so this is all pretty new to me. Is there anything I should be concerned about with her panting in the middle of the night? It worries me, though she seems fine otherwise. The first night she did it, it was kind of stuffy in the bedroom, so I uncovered her crate (they keep it covered at night) and turned the window fan on high. Last night the fans were on, I was sleeping under a quilt, Hamilton was also burrowed under the blankets, and her crate wasn't covered, so I don't think it was a temperature issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mountain.dreams (Jun 3, 2014)

Panting in inappropriate situations can often be a sign of anxiety or stress. If it is because of that, it's probably just due to a shift in environment--new people, new dog, new house, new smells, probably also a new routine.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

If the dog is otherwise ok, it could be just a dog that pants a lot. If there is something in the bottom of the crate it might be making the dog warm/hot. My dog couldn't have anything in her crate because it would make her hot, then she would pant (ALOT). Do you have a fan that you could direct air movement on the dog at night and see if that helps?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

mountain.dreams said:


> Panting in inappropriate situations can often be a sign of anxiety or stress. If it is because of that, it's probably just due to a shift in environment--new people, new dog, new house, new smells, probably also a new routine.


I was thinking this. Watson is a big time mouth breather in new places especially if we're spending the night - it's just how he shows that he's a bit stressed about the situation, but it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Both of mine pant or breathe through their mouths way more often than any other dog I have ever met. Wheatens are always hot, I swear. If it is 70 degrees in the house, they might be panting. It's crazy. If we go for a walk and it's like 75 or 80, they stop in every patch of shade. lol. This is why we do early morning or late evening walks in the summer. 

So I wouldn't worry about it. Your home might be a little warmer at night than she is used to, or she might pant like this at home, or perhaps she is doing it a bit more due to some mild anxiety.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

mountain.dreams said:


> Panting in inappropriate situations can often be a sign of anxiety or stress. If it is because of that, it's probably just due to a shift in environment--new people, new dog, new house, new smells, probably also a new routine.


I hadn't considered that. She seems so happy and comfortable here all the rest of the time and runs right up the stairs with Hamilton and into her crate at night, but she certainly could be stressed. 



WonderBreadDots said:


> If the dog is otherwise ok, it could be just a dog that pants a lot. If there is something in the bottom of the crate it might be making the dog warm/hot. My dog couldn't have anything in her crate because it would make her hot, then she would pant (ALOT). Do you have a fan that you could direct air movement on the dog at night and see if that helps?


She seems fine otherwise! She won't eat lunch, but she wolfs down her breakfast and dinner, and then spends the day alternating between running around like a goon and playing with Hamilton as much as he will possibly permit, and passing out from exhaustion! I didn't even consider that the stuff in her crate could be making her hotter. She has a velour blanket and a fleece blanket. I'll try taking them out or swapping them for Hamilton's crate mat and see if that makes a difference. I think the window fan is hitting her since it's aimed right at her and it's not a high window. 



Kayla_Nicole said:


> Both of mine pant or breathe through their mouths way more often than any other dog I have ever met. Wheatens are always hot, I swear. If it is 70 degrees in the house, they might be panting. It's crazy. If we go for a walk and it's like 75 or 80, they stop in every patch of shade. lol. This is why we do early morning or late evening walks in the summer.
> 
> So I wouldn't worry about it. Your home might be a little warmer at night than she is used to, or she might pant like this at home, or perhaps she is doing it a bit more due to some mild anxiety.


You're not kidding! I swear her fur traps heat, you can feel it when you pet her. She hasn't had a haircut yet either so she's like a little sheep. She will "swim" in any water she finds... puddle, bowl, watering can... My house is probably warmer than hers at night, just based on the fact that I can ALWAYS hear the a/c window units running next door, and we only use them in times of absolute desperation.


----------

